# Where to buy plants



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

I buy from members on this site. Aquabid is a good option as well, but I prefer to go through the people here.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

Wtb and for sale section on here is best, IMO

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I have purchased from members on site, excellent quality and haven't received a failed order yet. though it does require paypal. 
GreenMachine is also a great place to order from. but its Very expensive IMO. That's the only online place I have ordered from, except aquariumplants.com which I was outraged with  plants where All dead


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Don't forget RAOK.be patient and watch for trimmings.I've also had good luck buying plants from the bay as well.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Where you from? Avoiding shipping costs is key to putting together a cheap tank.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

There are some great packages that come up in the for sale section here. I was just in Petco looking at a single plant in a tube for $15 and then ordered a trim package from here with 15 varieties for $20 shipped!


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

I just bought some plants from jacobsaquarium . Do a web search, he has a lot of info. about himself and site and they say customer service is their priority, so I like to support mom and pop shops. Waiting for my first order to arrive.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Trinsfish.com and plantedaquariumcentral.com is where I buy from. Planted aquarium central always throws in a bunch of freebie plants that you order.


----------



## TormentedFishTank (May 21, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> except aquariumplants.com which I was outraged with  plants where All dead


I ordered from this place and it's been 10 days and they still haven't even shipped it.

Terrible experience so far, I just canceled my order with them. I wish I had read more reviews on them before I ordered, my usual place was out of stock on a few plants so I decided to try something different - huge mistake.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

Youd be surprised of how many places sell.. Search these on google and see what turns up. I have experiences with some of the list below:

- aquariumplants - shipping kills the deal
- Aquariumplantscentral - same ^
- substratesource - Great plants, shipping prices
- aquarium plants factory - Great quality, sometimes free shipping
- reddits r/aquaswap - My go to
- eBay (Ive had good luck with them) - I follow 3 sellers and only buy from them if I cant find anywhere else, usually have great plants as well
- The sell forum on here - Could be kind of expensive
- liveaquaria - Once again.. shipping
- thatpetplace - Never tried this place, but it comes up in a search for "aquarium plants"
- buceplant - My order should arrive today, but heard great reviews
- aquabid - Received wrong order..
- dustinsfishtank - Expensive.. but thats his business I assume
- hansaquatics - never placed an order
- h2oplants - same as above
- jacobsaquarium - Never contacted me back about an order. Never went back to his site

I mean the list goes on.. lol


----------



## TormentedFishTank (May 21, 2017)

freshestemo412 said:


> Youd be surprised of how many places sell.. Search these on google and see what turns up. I have experiences with some of the list below:
> 
> - aquariumplants - shipping kills the deal
> - Aquariumplantscentral - same ^
> ...


Planted Aquariums Central Live Aquarium Plants - this is my usual place. They have great plants and the shipping I found to be reasonable. Only reason I didn't order from them again was because they were out of stock on my main plants, but now I wish I had just waited.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Look in the for sale section here for barthog (think that is the correct name) They have 40 tanks of plants and typically a huge listing of for sale items. Many times shipping is $8 unless you buy like $50 of plants than I think shipping might be free. I have also bought from other members on this forum with great results.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Have ordered from www. aquariumplants.com several times without an issue cept for the time they sent double order.


----------



## Dracer1661 (Aug 12, 2017)

Maybe I am missing it but is there a separate form of that then the wtb one for for sale items


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Dracer1661 said:


> Maybe I am missing it but is there a separate form of that then the wtb one for for sale items


I may not be right but I don't think the for sale section shows on mobile devices.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

The For Sale section doesn't show up unless you are signed in. Also, I can't seem to find it on Tapatalk.


----------



## thatgmc (Jul 4, 2010)

Buceplant.com is a good one. This discount code might still work PLANTEDTANK15


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

thatgmc said:


> Buceplant.com is a good one. This discount code might still work PLANTEDTANK15


Buceplant and members here are the only 2 I consider. I prefer to order from members here as the plants are usually already submerged and transition really quickly. I've had really great results with Buce Plant as well. Fast shipping, great prices, and pretty diverse selection.


----------



## MsJenny (Aug 21, 2017)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Dracer1661 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I am missing it but is there a separate form of that then the wtb one for for sale items
> ...


No, no. I think you're absolutely right. I've
been searching for this illusive "For Sale" section through my phone for hours! I thought I may going crazy! Thank you for your post as you may have saved me hours of additional searching and my sanity.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

MsJenny said:


> No, no. I think you're absolutely right. I've
> been searching for this illusive "For Sale" section through my phone for hours! I thought I may going crazy! Thank you for your post as you may have saved me hours of additional searching and my sanity.


The for sale section is on the mobile site, however it isn't available in Tapatalk due to an exploit. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

The best prices are in the marketplace here :]


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

I ordered from Jacob's Aquarium on 10/4/17. It was suppose to ship out 10/7/17 (Saturday.) Pre-Shipping label was generated from USPS but that's where everything just stopped. It's now 10/14/17, 10 days later, I sent 3 really really nice emails just curious about what's going on but he never replied to any. On his YouTube he made a video about new things happening to him, business wise, being a little busy and running around. Not really giving an excuse for poor business ettiequte but more along the lines of not being able to respond to YouTube or social media questions bc he's been busy with new projects and stuff. I'm a little disappointed but trying my best to remain sane. I ordered from him bc he had exactly what I was looking for all in one order/place whereas finding it on here would require some shopping around from various sellers. 

If you read previous complaints about him it's all the same thing, waiting, no response, customers pissed and he ships late. 
:-(

Wish me luck. 

Adam


----------



## nxreliant1864 (May 30, 2017)

Well, Saturday has come and left and no new tracking information. No response either. Smh
Lesson learned.


----------



## rzn7z7 (Aug 17, 2013)

A few more sites

www.liquidcreations.net
BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA
aquaticmag.com
www.bobstropicalplants.com


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

When I can't find something from a hobbyist (on forums, craigslist, or personal affiliations), I sometimes turn to ebay sellers with good user reviews. Aquabid is pretty limited these days, and the website design is really just awful.


----------



## Dfeagley6 (Oct 22, 2017)

Liquidcreations has super rare plants and always high quality plants + packaging


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I buy primarily through Liquid Creations and Buceplant. Have recently bought from members here, twice, good experiences both times.


----------



## fishnovice33 (Feb 3, 2012)

I’m signed in but can’t find the sale section guess it’s not on mobile...wonder why


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

fishnovice33 said:


> I’m signed in but can’t find the sale section guess it’s not on mobile...wonder why


Classified is listed under the tools header


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

I think right now it's a bit of a crap shoot given covid AND high temps as of late. I've had poorer experiences with businesses lately than buying second hand here.. something to keep in mind.


----------

